# Canadians put Mr Spock on the 5 Dollar Bill



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2015)

I doubt I could live long or prosper on 5 dollars.

Bank of Canada urges ‘Star Trek’ fans to stop ‘Spocking’ their fivers


----------



## Rapid (Aug 24, 2015)

That reminds me. How many ears does Spock have?

Three. The left, the right and the final frontier.


----------



## pardus (Aug 24, 2015)

Trekkies, the new ISIS.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2015)

pardus said:


> Trekkies, the new ISIS.



FALSE. They were around before ISIS which makes ISIS the new Trekkies.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> FALSE. They were around before ISIS which makes ISIS the new Trekkies.



agree and like.... agree comes first alphabetically so it is logical to have clicked it, which I did.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 26, 2015)

I've gotten them out of bank machines like that.  I think you need to use a sharpie on the new polymer bills.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 26, 2015)

Rapid said:


> That reminds me. How many ears does Spock have?
> 
> Three. The left, the right and the final frontier.


Groan


----------

